# Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form



## Jim-Knopf78 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle Carphunter hier im Forum.


Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle Karpfencracks hier im Forum. Ich möchte mich ab nächstem Jahr mehr auf das Karpfenangeln konzentrieren. Nach einigen Zufalls fängen von größeren Karpfen als Satzkarpfen, bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen es gezielter auf die großen Rüssler zu probieren.

Da ich meine Vorfächer fürs Feedern immer selbst binde, möchte ich auch meine Karpfenrigs selber binden. Nun gibt es ja eine Vielzahl an Rigs und Haken fürs Karpfenangeln.

Nun wollte ich euch fragen welche Rigs ihr für Boilies, Pop ups und Partikel nutz und welche Haken ihr dafür verwendet.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einige aufschlussreiche Antworten bekommen würde.

Petri Heil, Jim Knopf


----------



## KoaxKalli (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Hi,
Mir hatte diese Seite immer sehr weiter geholfen.

http://www.procarp.eu/rig-anleitung.html

Ich fische vorwiegend das Linealigner Rig für Bodenköder und Snowmans. Das KD Rig setze ich gern für Pop Up und Partikel ein. Die Hakengröße wähle ich hier dann etwas kleiner. 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Juten Morjen, 
da hast Du aber ein Thema angeschnitten.... an diesem Thema scheiden sich die Geister, fast nichts ist heißer umstritten als das Thema Rigs. Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht, manche sind noch auf der Findung , manche haben ihren Weg gefunden.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mich für back to the roots entschieden, mein Vorredner hat in dem Link im wesentlichen die Rigs genannt, mit denen ich fische.
1. klassisches no knot ( mit oder ohne lign aligner )
2. Kombirig
3. D-Rig 
In dieser Reihenfolge auch als Wertung.
Verwendete Einzelteile:
*Haken*   Fox Armapoint XSC oder ssc https://www.foxint.com/products/carp-fishing/Hooks/
Drennan Continental Hook
http://www.eurocarp.de/zubehoer/hakenrigs/drennan/drennan-continental-boilie-hook-10-stueck.html
*Vorfachmaterial *Fox armadillo 30 oder 45 lbs 
https://www.foxint.com/products/carp-fishing/EDGES Terminal Tackle/
*Kombirig  *https://www.foxint.com/products/carp-fishing/EDGES Terminal Tackle/     oder 
Armadillo + https://www.foxint.com/products/carp-fishing/EDGES Terminal Tackle/

Wichtig bei allen Überlegungen:  scharfe Haken, so einfach wie möglich 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ThPaul (23. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Mahlzeit.

Never ending story.

1. No knot (mit oder ohne line aligner), bisschen silikonschlauch zum fixieren des Haars
2. Bei pop-ups no knot, ohne Haar. Das Haar binde ich in einen Ring der mit einem Stopper auf dem Haken fixiert ist.


----------



## Lommel (23. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Google mal Fox Rig Guide. Die ganze Broschüre (als PDF) bewirbt zwar nur Fox-Artikel (muss man ja nicht verwenden), erklärt aber alle gängigen Rigs mit guter Bauanleitung. Auch auf Tarnung der Montage, Pop-Up Montagen (Chod-Rig), Loten und ähnliches wird ganz gut eingegangen und erklärt.


----------



## K.ID87 (23. November 2015)

Stiffrig
Super Hook / Flyliner
flexibles Haar
ein kleines Stück Silikonschlauch im Schenkel
=
Good Game

Kleine Köder / Poppis gern am KD-Rig. Allerdings nur, wenn es der Weißfisch-/Wasservogelbestand auch zulässt.

Ansonsten D-Rig.

Dürfte ich nur noch ein Rig fischen, wäre es definitiv das erste. Trifft ohnehin schon auf 85-90 % der Fälle zu.

Weiß nicht wie deine Gewässer beschaffen sind, aber bei uns kannste das meiste englische Spielzeug für Plantsche-Pools vergessen...
Hab selbst schon ne Menge an Rigs ausprobiert (wie wahrscheinlich jeder, der seit geraumer Zeit auf Karpfen fischt) und komme immer wieder an die Anfänge meiner Angelei.
Damals, im zarten Alter von 6 Jahren, hat mein Opa mir beigebracht "so wenich Klimbim" wie möglich ins Wasser einzubringen - unabhängig von Zielfisch und Methode. Und dabei bleib'  ich #6

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (23. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Ich benutze je nach Anwendung, Wasser und Untergrund unterschiedliche Rig. Habe einige verschiedenste Handgebundene von Karpfenprofis. 
Beim nach Schärfen ist mir aufgefallen das die Kamasan Hacken den besten Stahl haben und lange scharf bleiben. Hingegen Kogha sehr weich sind und sich gerne verbiegen. 

PS: Man sieht bei Anglern oft einen Schärfetest der Hackenspitze am Fingernagel, dieser ist bei Karpfenhacken zu nichts aussagend.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> .
> Beim nach Schärfen ist mir aufgefallen das die Kamasan Hacken den besten Stahl haben und lange scharf bleiben. Hingegen Kogha sehr weich sind und sich gerne verbiegen.
> 
> PS: Man sieht bei Anglern oft einen Schärfetest der Hackenspitze am Fingernagel, dieser ist bei Karpfenhacken zu nichts aussagend.



Haken, das heißt schon immer HAKEN, ohne "C"...


@Jim-Knopf: tu dir einen Gefallen und lass dich nicht vom dem ganzen Rig-Wahnsinn anstecken, von den ganzen Dingern sind 95% unnötig und dienen nur dazu noch sinnloseres Rig-Material an den Angler zu bringen und einen weiteren Team-Angler gut dastehen zu lassen.

Man benötigt nicht 20 verschiedene Haken und ebensoviele Vorfachmatrialien, 1/4 davon reicht vollkommen aus.

Als Haken nutze ich

- den Fox Arma Point SSBP oder den SSSP in den größen 6 & 8, was seit so vielen Jahren gebaut wird, ist nicht schlecht!
- Nash Fang Twister ebenfalls in den größen 6 & 8.

Diese Hakengrößen reichen vollkommen aus um selbst den dickensten Karpfen sicher zu Haken und auszudrillen.

Vorfachmaterial: da reicht (erschreckenderweise) eigentlich eine Rolle - Ich nutze seit drei Jahren "Nash Missing Link Weed" in 20lb, und 25lb, fertig.
Damit "baue" ich alle meine Vorfächer.
Ansonsten noch über die Schlaufe einen "Rig Sleeve" und "Quick Change Swivel", fertig ist die Laube... 

Aber, keine Regel ohne Ausnahme: beim Zig- bzw. Chod-Rig nutze ich Flouro. Da mußt du aber nicht auf das sündhaft teuere Zeug der Karpfentackle-Hersteller zurück greifen, das "normale" der Raubfischangler ist das gleiche und erfüllt auch seinen Zweck.

Meine Vorfächer binde ich für Bodenköder oder Schneemänner als "Line-Aligner", bei einem PopUp nutze ich das "Multi-Rig".
Mehr muss man nicht machen, auch wenn das immer wieder versucht wird uns weiß zu machen.

Bleigewichte... Auch so ein Thema. Klar habe ich auch Bleie über 100gr und nutze sie auch, aber nur im Fluß.
Für alle anderen Zwecke nutze ich Bleie zwischen 50 und 80gr.

Paradoxerweise wird ja immer gesagt das man schwere Bleie zum sicheren haken nutzen soll, man beim chod Rig aber leichtere nutzt eben damit sicher gehakt wird.
Aufgrund dieser Wiedersprüchlichen Aussage habe ich mich ans testen gemacht und bin zum Schluß gekommen das die o.a. Gewichte vollkommen ausreichen.
Kleiner Tip am Rande: hol den Pin aus den Safety Clips und schmeiß ihn weg, den benötigt man nicht.

Der passende Wirbel sitzt schon fest genug in den Clips und reicht aus um bei der ersten Flucht "anzuhaken".
Danach schwimmt der Fisch gegen den Freilauf und du nimmst die Rute auf, dann sitzt der Haken endgültig.
Beim Drill rutscht das Blei auf der Schnur längs und so "arbeitet" der Haken nicht so stark.


----------



## Justsu (24. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Moin Jim,

ich nutze sehr gerne ein Stiffrig mit weichem Haar in dieser Art: http://www.ruteundrolle.de/praxis/montagen/38-praxis/montagen/710-stiff-rig dafür verwende ich die Fox Arma Point SSC.

Für Pop-Ups verwende ich ein D-Rig mit den Choddy Haken von Korda.

Mit diesen beiden Rigs kam ich bisher in allen Situationen klar...

Beste Grüße
Justsu

Edit: Achso, Hakengröße 6 verwende ich meist, hin- und wieder auch 4 ...


----------



## jkc (24. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

Hi,



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Stiffrig
> Super Hook / Flyliner
> flexibles Haar
> ein kleines Stück Silikonschlauch im Schenkel
> ...





Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> PS: Man sieht bei Anglern oft einen Schärfetest der Hackenspitze am Fingernagel, dieser ist bei Karpfenhacken zu nichts aussagend.



Hm, bin ich anderer Meinung, mache ich auch und fahre gut damit.

Grüße JK


----------



## K.ID87 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Karpfenrigs nutzt ihr und welche Hakengrößen und Form*

@jkc:

Das Problem mit den kleinen Silikonschläuchen hab ich auch manchmal, meistens relativiert sich das bei mir dadurch, dass die Haken vorher schon stumpf sind.

Ich hatte auch schon Fehlbisse am D-Rig. Allerdings fische ich ein reines Pop-Up rig soooo selten, dass ich dafür nicht nomma extra Materialien holen möchte. N Kollege fischt das auch wesentlich effektiver als ich.
Nehm mir immer vor das Chod-Rig zu benutzen. Das scheitert aber meist an eigener Faulheit - dazu müsste man ja ne komplette Rute ummontieren 

just my 2 cents...


----------

